# Currency Exchange



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone noticed how the pound has suddenly started gaining strength? 

This is great news for anyone living in Portugal who is bringing money over from the UK.

Yippee!

Stephanie


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



stephanie said:


> Has anyone noticed how the pound has suddenly started gaining strength?
> 
> This is great news for anyone living in Portugal who is bringing money over from the UK.
> 
> ...



Hi Stephanie and all

I have been watching all day and at present i can buy Euro's at 1.1800 for a pound it's better than the 1.1505 i got last time i got some euro's. 

I have a sign in my Store and I buy Euro's over the counter. As the rate is changing i am now paying 75p per Euro. Ah but i also buy coin as well, the coin comes in handy for the tolls.

Happy days are here again. Well for now.

Peterfc 666? soon to be No6afreeman 9th June Decree Absolute


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Keep the fingers up, and don’t tell those guys in the government. Let it go to 1.3 for a few weeks and, we all can sell, or cash it in what we left back in the UK, before it goes down again


----------

